# How Do U All Feel about Mary Mary's song, "It's the God in Me"



## chicacanella (Dec 4, 2008)

When I first heard it, I liked the beat and I knew it was them but I was a little surprised at how "urban" it sounded.

So, we all know that alot of old tymers would have a problem with the beat of this song. How do you guys feel about Gospel or Christian singers producing songs like this?

Just wondering.


----------



## Farida (Dec 4, 2008)

I love hip Gospel songs. The church-style contemporary worship music has never been my thing. If more artists made catchy gospel songs I would be all over it. It only gets crazy when people are like "shake that booty in the name of the Lord."


----------



## Maynard (Dec 5, 2008)

I love this song. I have no issues with this.


----------



## chrstndiva (Dec 5, 2008)

I like the song.  I have no issues with it.  I think it's the message of the song that really matters.


----------



## **Tasha*Love** (Dec 5, 2008)

I like it and the words are wonderful! I purchased the CD last night and they have alot of good songs on there.  The beat does make me move but I don't see anything wrong with praising God with dance.


----------



## Jenaee (Dec 5, 2008)

I really like the song and can relate to what it's saying.


----------



## SoniT (Dec 5, 2008)

I like it.


----------



## Shimmie (Dec 5, 2008)

Mary, Mary have always had 'catchy' rhythms with their music.   

"Shackles" had my babies dancing all over the house and in the van...   It was one of the songs that they would all sing together, heads nodding, shoulders a' goin', feet a' movin'  Children are so adorable when they sing and dance.     

Mary, Mary has a 'Birthday Song' too, that really rocks... I think it was called, Tavis's Birthday... (I need someone to correct me on this).   

I love music, period.  I have to admit that I'm particial to quiet "Worship Music' (Ce-Ce Winans, Juanita Bynum, Hossanah Singers, Integrity Worship Songs, Bryan Duncan, Ron Kenoly, Alvin Slaugther, Stephen Curtis Chapman, Michael W. Smith, Dennis Jernigan, and others; Contemporary Christian Music and many of the hymns.    It's settles my spirit. 

But at family gatherings / parties, songs like "Mary, Mary" set a 'gospel' party mood, as opposed to secular words and harsh rap music.


----------



## chicacanella (Dec 6, 2008)

Yeah, I agree Shimmie. I do think songs like this are a good alternative to harsh rap music. I was just thinking about Craig G. Lewis. 

I don't know but he seems like an "accuser of the brethern" to me. Not saying he shouldn't judge but I just feel like the way he calls people out is not right. Okay, in 1 Corinthians 5 I believe it says that we should judge those in the church and not out...I don't know. I just feel something isn't right in the way he goes about doing what he does.


----------



## Shimmie (Dec 6, 2008)

chicacanella said:


> Yeah, I agree Shimmie. I do think songs like this are a good alternative to harsh rap music. I was just thinking about Craig G. Lewis.
> 
> I don't know but he seems like an "accuser of the brethern" to me. Not saying he shouldn't judge but I just feel like the way he calls people out is not right. Okay, in 1 Corinthians 5 I believe it says that we should judge those in the church and not out...I don't know. I just feel something isn't right in the way he goes about doing what he does.


 
I need to read / listen to Craig Lewis.  I've read a few of his commentaries, but not extensively.  He seems to be the 'straight and narrow' mindset of Christianity.   He's probably seen so much foolishness, that he's sounding off, or he's narcissistic.   It seems that more non-Christians agree with Craig Lewis, for they relish that he is 'tearing' at Christians and the Church.

On the other hand, I've seen Mary, Mary numerous times and I don't sense them as a threat to our faith.   I like them and wish them continued success and even more blessings to know the Lord.  

Hearts to you 'Chica'


----------



## OhmyKimB (Dec 6, 2008)

I like it! I don't like a LOT of hip (hop?) Christian songs cuz the ones I always seem to hear have no substance like regular hip hop


----------



## Avyn (Dec 7, 2008)

I like it!! I really have never gotten into the whole choir sound.  I typically gravitate towards the "urban" Christian sound.  I typically love anybody on the Cross Movement label.  Their lyrics are so tight!!  IMHO The love, truth and power of God really shines through any beat and sound as long as thats where the artist's heart is.


----------



## Ramya (Dec 8, 2008)

I don't like it. I have no problem with mainstream Christian music but for some reason that song just doesn't sit right with me. I don't like their new sound.


----------



## foxxymami (Dec 8, 2008)

I had never heard of it until this thread so I went and googled it.  I like it!  The message is......IDK, like youthful and energetic.  Strong message!

I love the song "Get Up", its my new ringtone.  Now that I've heard God In Me, I think I'll go by their CD.  I've always enjoyed Mary Mary's music


----------



## chicacanella (Dec 8, 2008)

alabama said:


> I don't like it. I have no problem with mainstream Christian music but for some reason that song just doesn't sit right with me. I don't like their new sound.


 

*I like the song and in a way, I felt as if they were trying to imitate the world with the beats. But then again I was thinking that there are songs for worship and songs that make us want to get up and dance.  I guess I suppose as long as it glorifies God and produces good fruit, then it's okay.  *

*I know sometimes, like Shimmie said that you want to play music at family gatherings or parties but not always revering worship music.*

*I just hope people don't think they can booty-shake to this music.*


----------



## blue_flower (Dec 9, 2008)

I didn't know that was a gospel song. I thought it was a club song. I like it though. It has a lot of energy to it.


----------



## He_Leads_I_follow (Dec 14, 2008)

blue_flower said:


> *I didn't know that was a gospel song.* *I thought it was a club song.* I like it though. It has a lot of energy to it.


 
And there we have it!


----------



## chicacanella (Dec 14, 2008)

He_Leads_I_follow said:


> And there we have it!


 

That's another thing. I was wondering if this song would really bring people to Christ or glorify God. I mean, it could be for alread stable Christians. I don't know but I find myself not even having the desire to listen to secular music while exercising anymore... I guess the holy spirit has no desire for it since he is living in me.  But before, I would find non-sinful secular songs with a good beat to it but now, I really can't find many songs I like listening to.


----------



## jwhitley6 (Dec 14, 2008)

I LOVE this song....and "Get Up".  They are both in heavy rotation....they think I'm so fresh....LOL!


----------



## jwhitley6 (Dec 14, 2008)

foxxymami said:


> I had never heard of it until this thread so I went and googled it. I like it! The message is......IDK, like youthful and energetic. Strong message!
> 
> I love the song "Get Up", its my new ringtone. Now that I've heard God In Me, I think I'll go by their CD. I've always enjoyed Mary Mary's music


 
I think it's an awesome CD.  I love Seattle, Dirt, Forgiven Me and I Worship You.  This album truly ministers to me and that's what it's about.


----------



## ClassicChic (Dec 15, 2008)

alabama said:


> I don't like it. I have no problem with mainstream Christian music but for some reason that song just doesn't sit right with me. I don't like their new sound.



I don't particularly care for the song, either. I listen to hip-hop and when I am in the mood to listen to gospel, I want something a little more toned-down.


----------



## Ramya (Dec 15, 2008)

chicacanella said:


> *I like the song and in a way, I felt as if they were trying to imitate the world with the beats. But then again I was thinking that there are songs for worship and songs that make us want to get up and dance.  I guess I suppose as long as it glorifies God and produces good fruit, then it's okay.  *
> 
> *I know sometimes, like Shimmie said that you want to play music at family gatherings or parties but not always revering worship music.*
> 
> *I just hope people don't think they can booty-shake to this music.*



I was talking to a friend of mine about this recently. We were both thrown off by a song that came on the radio by another artist. We both were commenting on how the radio station was cutting the Sunday morning gospel show short and were shocked when we realized it was a gospel song . I don't know how I feel about this new "meet the world half way" movement. My conclusion right now is that the message is not for us (Christians like me and my friend) but for others. erplexed It still doesn't sit right with me but I'm not sure why and it bothers me.


----------



## trenise (Dec 15, 2008)

I have not heard this particular song before, however there was a time when the very traditional old gospel music made me depressed. I wasn't saved at the time, so perhaps this had something to do with it 

I like contemporary Christian music like the kind played on American Family Radio and also some of the upbeat "urban". However, there have been some songs so sensual, I thought they sounded like they were for the bedroom

But in general, I don't say that even these songs are of the devil. That's a comment I've heard often. Each artist is accountable to God for his/her motive of the song and whether or not it was inspired by the Holy Ghost. 

As I hear and compare the very old songs, like from the period of Mahalia Jackson, then the period of the early Clark Sisters, to the period of Commissioned, to the period of Kirk Franklin, etc., I notice that even though the styles change, they still seem to reflect the common sound that was going on in the culture at the time. 70's music sounds like 70's music not matter the genre IMO.


----------



## trenise (Dec 15, 2008)

alabama said:


> I was talking to a friend of mine about this recently. We were both thrown off by a song that came on the radio by another artist. We both were commenting on how the radio station was cutting the Sunday morning gospel show short and were shocked when we realized it was a gospel song . I don't know how I feel about *this new "meet the world half way" movement.* My conclusion right now is that the message is not for us (Christians like me and my friend) but for others. erplexed *It still doesn't sit right with me but I'm not sure why and it bothers me*.


 
As I mentioned in my previous post, the artists have to give an account to God for why they are making the music they make- is it because they sought the Lord and this was the song in them after prayer, worship, praise, a revelation? or is it something that will pull in big bucks and get a lot of play time and/or cross over?

I am very uncomfortable with compromise as far as faith and values is concerned. The *reason why this does not sit right with me* is because I think it will lead to a watered down gospel. By that I mean that the truth won't fully be preached for the sake of getting along, being nice, bringing in new church members(not new Christians). Words and phrases like sin and going to hell are being replaced with bad habits and separation from God to make the message more acceptable...anyway, there's my rant. Let me get outta here.


----------



## christie_love (Dec 15, 2008)

The scripture..."Make a joyful noise unto the Lord..." comes to mind. I think all music comes from God. There is no good or evil music per say; you can take any arrangement played on different instruments and I think it evokes different feelings in different people. Now, put words to the arrangements and the creator directs a message to be associated with the arrangement. If the words, or the song without words is being presented to God as their joyful noise, that is indeed between them and God. Even if we don't hear the joy and it just sounds like noise.

You can take every section of Christian and Gospel music...i.e. Traditional, contemporary, Christian Rock, Southern Gospel, Urban Gospel. Each group has a large population of fans, and some people cross over and like a few different types of Christian music; but I wouldn't say one is more Christian than another. I think it has to do with personal preference and what feelings the music invokes in me; and I think our preference is somewhat shaped by our upbringing and what we relate to.

I know some people who will just get down to some rap song because the beat is so tight, but the words are horribly derogatory..."oh I just like the beat" they’d say. The words do direct your thought process. Unless I can listen to the beat without hearing the words, I'll just have to sacrifice ever liking the song because I don't want to be forced to listen to garbage if I just like some beat. So, now you have these Christian/Inspirational songs that have a nice beat too. Now, I can like and stand to listen to upbeat music and be lead to think something positive, or it may invoke me to think about my relationship with God; but I don't feel offended. It may lead me to play my Praise and Worship next, and make my joyful noise, too. Just my opinion.


----------



## PaperClip (Dec 15, 2008)

christie_love said:


> The scripture..."Make a joyful noise unto the Lord..." comes to mind. *I think all music comes from God. There is no good or evil music per say;* you can take any arrangement played on different instruments and I think it evokes different feelings in different people. Now, put words to the arrangements and the creator directs a message to be associated with the arrangement. If the words, or the song without words is being presented to God as their joyful noise, that is indeed between them and God. Even if we don't hear the joy and it just sounds like noise.
> 
> You can take every section of Christian and Gospel music...i.e. Traditional, contemporary, Christian Rock, Southern Gospel, Urban Gospel. Each group has a large population of fans, and some people cross over and like a few different types of Christian music; but I wouldn't say one is more Christian than another. I think it has to do with personal preference and what feelings the music invokes in me; and I think our preference is somewhat shaped by our upbringing and what we relate to.
> 
> I know some people who will just get down to some rap song because the beat is so tight, but the words are horribly derogatory..."oh I just like the beat" they’d say. The words do direct your thought process. Unless I can listen to the beat without hearing the words, I'll just have to sacrifice ever liking the song because I don't want to be forced to listen to garbage if I just like some beat. So, now you have these Christian/Inspirational songs that have a nice beat too. Now, I can like and stand to listen to upbeat music and be lead to think some think positive, or it may invoke me to think about my relationship with God; but I don't feel offended. It may lead me to play my Praise and Worship next, and make my joyful noise, too. Just my opinion.


 
Per the bolded: all music ORIGINATES from the Lord God Almighty because He CREATED everything. However (because of free will), His creations (including music) can be PERVERTED. The devil (the artist formerly known as Lucifer) was the chief musician in heaven and when he was kicked out of heaven (because of pride) and is now known as satan has PERVERTED the music for himself. So just like many things can be used for good or evil, music is among such things.

Somebody righfully said something upthread about how people will listen to the beat versus the words.... well, if the gospel is about spreading the "good news" but nobody can hear the good news because of the DISTRACTION OF THE BEAT, then was that good news spread?

One thing I think is very wicked that has permeated gospel music is the SAMPLING of secular songs into gospel songs. I guess since Diddy did it, Kirk Franklin (among others) thought it was alright to do.... put a worldly beat behind some so-called gospel words/messages.... hmmmm.... how effective can that truly be? Am I listening to "Stomp" because of the message or am I reminiscing on the Parliament Funkadelic bass line? And if I'm thinking about the "One Nation Under A Groove " bass line in that song, am I giving any attention to the words?  How about not really unless/until the Holy Spirit comes and gives me some kind of check/warning about getting off course....


----------



## Glib Gurl (Dec 15, 2008)

This is an interesting post.  I think the beat on the song is tiiight.  BUT (and there's always a but, isn't there) I actually think the message is not scripturally sound.  Actually I feel that way about a couple of Mary Mary songs . . . which is not to knock them, because I love their music . . . but the parts of the song where they're talking about how they're all talking about "Gucci" and "shine" -- uhm, that's basically saying that the only reason folks are materially blessed is because of God.  Is that to say that if a person is broke that they're cursed of God?  Also, is that to say that folks like, say, Paris Hilton are highly favored because of their wealth?  

I will say that I like that Mary Mary's music crosses over into the mainstream.  I felt a little beam of pride a few weeks back when Ugly Betty used a clip from their song "Get Up" for a musical montage.

So, all of this is to say that I'm an undecided (and quite possibly a hypocrite).  

*turns on Mary Mary Christmas cd*


----------



## chicacanella (Dec 15, 2008)

Glib Gurl said:


> This is an interesting post. I think the beat on the song is tiiight. BUT (and there's always a but, isn't there) I actually think the message is not scripturally sound. Actually I feel that way about a couple of Mary Mary songs . . . which is not to knock them, because I love their music . . . *but the parts of the song where they're talking about how they're all talking about "Gucci" and "shine"* -- uhm, that's basically saying that the only reason folks are materially blessed is because of God. Is that to say that if a person is broke that they're cursed of God? Also, is that to say that folks like, say, Paris Hilton are highly favored because of their wealth?
> 
> I will say that I like that Mary Mary's music crosses over into the mainstream. I felt a little beam of pride a few weeks back when Ugly Betty used a clip from their song "Get Up" for a musical montage.
> 
> ...


 

You know what? I was just laying in bed thinking about this before I woke up. How they were talking about being so "fresh and clean" and what not. I don't know, I guess it is a personal conviction. I wouldn't say it is a conviction...God knows but I will say that I do not have the desire I did before to listen to secular music as I did in the past.  There are very few songs now, that I can listen to and actually have an affinity towards.  Very few.  It just sounds like noise to me now...like I hear it but I don't hear it. 

Worship music on the other hand is different. I love, love to invoke the prescence of God through worship.  "*But the hour cometh, and now is, when the true worshippers shall worship the Father in spirit and in truth: for the Father seeketh such to worship him. God [is] a Spirit: and they that worship him must worship [him] in spirit and in truth.*" 


John 4:24

I don't know much about Mary Mary cause' I don't listen to them BUT I wills say that if all there music uses words like "he" when they are speaking about Jesus or rarely speaks the Word of God, then there is a problem.  

If the Word of God is in us, then it is suppose to come out; not stay in.


----------



## chicacanella (Dec 15, 2008)

Glib Gurl said:


> This is an interesting post. I think the beat on the song is tiiight. BUT (and there's always a but, isn't there) I actually think the message is not scripturally sound. Actually I feel that way about a couple of Mary Mary songs . . . which is not to knock them, because I love their music . . . but the parts of the song where they're talking about how they're all talking about "Gucci" and "shine" -- uhm, that's basically saying that the only reason folks are materially blessed is because of God. Is that to say that if a person is broke that they're cursed of God? Also, is that to say that folks like, say, Paris Hilton are highly favored because of their wealth?
> 
> *I will say that I like that Mary Mary's music crosses over into the mainstream. I felt a little beam of pride a few weeks back when Ugly Betty used a clip from their song "Get Up" for a musical montage.*
> 
> ...


 

I will say that to me, when the world readily accepts you then there is also likely a problem.  I mean, didn't Jesus say because the world hated him that they would hate us too? How can two walk together lest they agree? Amos 3:3.

What fellowship can light have with darkness?  

When Jesus had a feast with the tax collectors, he did so he could call them from their sins.

*Luke 5: 29-32*

29Then Levi held a great banquet for Jesus at his house, and a large crowd of tax collectors and others were eating with them. 30But the Pharisees and the teachers of the law who belonged to their sect complained to his disciples, "Why do you eat and drink with tax collectors and 'sinners'?" 

 31Jesus answered them, "It is not the healthy who need a doctor, but the sick. 32I have not come to call the righteous, but sinners to repentance."


So, when their is always harmony and never a disagreement with the world or a person in the world, then something is wrong.  Our light should be shining on them, not an artificial light but true light.


----------



## christie_love (Dec 16, 2008)

FoxyScholar said:


> Per the bolded: all music ORIGINATES from the Lord God Almighty because He CREATED everything. However (because of free will), His creations (including music) can be PERVERTED. The devil (the artist formerly known as Lucifer) was the chief musician in heaven and when he was kicked out of heaven (because of pride) and is now known as satan has PERVERTED the music for himself. So just like many things can be used for good or evil, music is among such things.
> 
> Somebody righfully said something upthread about how people will listen to the beat versus the words.... well, if the gospel is about spreading the "good news" but nobody can hear the good news because of the DISTRACTION OF THE BEAT, then was that good news spread?
> 
> One thing I think is very wicked that has permeated gospel music is the SAMPLING of secular songs into gospel songs. I guess since Diddy did it, Kirk Franklin (among others) thought it was alright to do.... put a worldly beat behind some so-called gospel words/messages.... hmmmm.... how effective can that truly be? Am I listening to "Stomp" because of the message or am I reminiscing on the Parliament Funkadelic bass line? And if I'm thinking about the "One Nation Under A Groove " bass line in that song, am I giving any attention to the words?  How about not really unless/until the Holy Spirit comes and gives me some kind of check/warning about getting off course....




I do agree with you on every point. And the lyrics to this particular song lean more towards being boastful or proud of material goods than humble in spirit when trying to get people to recognize the source of your blessings. On a scale of -5...0...+5, -5 being secular and +5 being spiritual. I'd give this a 0. I personally wouldn't label it secular because of the beat, but I also wouldn't give it pluses for saying "God" and "pray". So, to me it has a neutral value.


----------



## Glib Gurl (Dec 16, 2008)

chicacanella said:


> I will say that to me, when the world readily accepts you then there is also likely a problem. I mean, didn't Jesus say because the world hated him that they would hate us too? How can two walk together lest they agree? Amos 3:3.
> 
> What fellowship can light have with darkness?


 
THAT is a good point.

I was listening to the cd again this morning and listened to "God In Me" a few times.  Even though I think it can feed into the "health and wealth" gospel, I have to say I really do feel that song and it makes me want to reflect God even in the clothes I wear and when going about being a business person.  

The one song I really can't get with is the one featuring David Banner.  I'm sorry, but David. Banner.   I always skip that track.


----------



## saved06 (Dec 16, 2008)

When I started hearing the Mary Mary songs something didn't feel right in my spirit. It just seems more of the world. Just my opinion. I'm not sure how it glorifies God by having an imitating worldly sound. I thought I was on a hip hop station. But Trecina (I think that's her name) her husband is a hip hop producer, so it makes sense.


----------



## MA2010 (Dec 26, 2008)

You ladies are telling it....! I felt so much conviction these past few weeks. The Lord was speaking to my heart and letting me know that he was not pleased with me. I was engaged in this world like I knew not of my Savior. DH and I had to take step back and re-evaluate the true meaning of denying ourselves and walking with Christ.

Secular music surrounded us once again. We put a stop to that though. When I saw this thread and listened to the song I immediately disliked it. My spirit did not approve. It is one of the most, if not the most, secular "gospel" song I have EVER heard. EVER! 




FoxyScholar said:


> Per the bolded: all music ORIGINATES from the Lord God Almighty because He CREATED everything. *However (because of free will), His creations (including music) can be PERVERTED*.


 
Foxy, you make a great point here!




chicacanella said:


> *I do not have the desire I did before to listen to secular music as I did in the past.*
> 
> Worship music on the other hand is different. I love, love to invoke the prescence of God through worship. "*But the hour cometh, and now is, when the true worshippers shall worship the Father in spirit and in truth: for the Father seeketh such to worship him. God [is] a Spirit: and they that worship him must worship [him] in spirit and in truth.*"
> 
> John 4:24


 




chicacanella said:


> *I will say that to me, when the world readily accepts you then* *there is also likely a problem. I mean, didn't Jesus say because the world hated him that they would hate us too? How can two walk together lest they agree? Amos 3:3.*
> 
> What fellowship can light have with darkness?
> 
> *So, when their is always harmony and never a disagreement with the world or a person in the world, then something is wrong.*


 
Something very wrong! Your entire post was on point!



saved06 said:


> *It just seems more of the world*.


 
Yes it really does. I had to do an auditory double take when I heard it. I was like huh? Who is this? I was really baffled.

I think it is truly sad when I can't differentiate between secular or gospel music anymore. SAD!  

Thank you Elder Lewis http://www.exministries.com/arguments.html


----------



## chicacanella (Dec 26, 2008)

alabama said:


> I was talking to a friend of mine about this recently. We were both thrown off by a song that came on the radio by another artist. We both were commenting on how the radio station was cutting the Sunday morning gospel show short and were shocked when we realized it was a gospel song . I don't know how I feel about this new "meet the world half way" movement. My conclusion right now is that the message is not for us (Christians like me and my friend) but for others. erplexed It still doesn't sit right with me but I'm not sure why and it bothers me.


 

*That's the thing. The world is not looking for the world. They are starved, aching and hungering for the truth.  They want to see something different in us than what they have been used to in the world.  We are suppose to show them Christ with love and that doesn't mean, using the world's techniques to get to them especially if it and/or in the end doesn't glorify God.  *

*I remember seeing something on television about former pornographic stars  that were saved going to the pornography conventions to tell about the gospel.  Now, their hearts were in the right place BUT the methods they were using to get there were not of God.  They had some really tight baby tees on that said, "JC's girls."  It's mixing the holy with the unholy. How are you going to give Jesus a nickname...I mean, our savior the son of God.  When you are healing the sick, infirmity doesn't go away because you say, "In JC name" nor are demons cast out or curses broken in the name of "JC."  His name has power and JC could mean anything, it could be Julius Ceasar.*

*I just think that we are losing our focus in an attempt to do God's will and I think it may come from some Christians own desire to be in the world and also from us not seeking him first. He will let you know how to win souls for him so that he will be glorified in the process.*


----------



## MA2010 (Dec 26, 2008)

chicacanella said:


> *That's the thing. The world is not looking for the world. They are starved, aching and hungering for the truth. They want to see something different in us than what they have been used to in the world. We are suppose to show them Christ with love and that doesn't mean, using the world's techniques to get to them especially if it and/or in the end doesn't glorify God. *
> 
> *I remember seeing something on television about former pornographic stars that were saved going to the pornography conventions to tell about the gospel. Now, their hearts were in the right place BUT the methods they were using to get there were not of God. They had some really tight baby tees on that said, "JC's girls." It's mixing the holy with the unholy. How are you going to give Jesus a nickname...I mean, our savior the son of God. When you are healing the sick, infirmity doesn't go away because you say, "In JC name" nor are demons cast out or curses broken in the name of "JC." His name has power and JC could mean anything, it could be Julius Ceasar.*
> 
> *I just think that we are losing our focus in an attempt to do God's will and I think it may come from some Christians own desire to be in the world and also from us not seeking him first. He will let you know how to win souls for him so that he will be glorified in the process.*


 
Amen to that! Thank you!


----------



## nelcoy (Dec 26, 2008)

Everybody has great points!
I like the beat of the song, but it does sound very secular. IMO the whole CD has a good balence. My father and all the elders in my church would have a fit if they heard this song. But I know this song sounds cool to kids and teens. Young people are the target market audience this song is geared to bc they are the highest buyers. I think Mary Mary is a good example to young people by showing that you can still be "cool" and a Christian.


----------



## DreamLife (Dec 26, 2008)

So in an attempt to compile a Christian workout mix, I asked some friends about the newest Christian/gospel CDs out...I really have a hard time finding upbeat Christian music because I like slow songs...someone suggested this song. I'm on the phone with my friend whose not Christian and I look it up on youtube and start playing it...and he's like "I've never heard that T-pain song before, who are those girls singing?"

I like the old Mary Mary but I haven't listened to any other songs on their new CD yet. I guess I will have to pick and chose which songs I'll listen to just like I do Kirk when he starts "experimenting" with some of his more secular sounding songs. Maybe I'm not that strong in my faith, but I can't listen to that song (God in Me) without being totally distracted by the beat...and the lyrics don't seem right to me either. Its sounds like their saying "Don't be jealous of me and my things...its the God in me"...I don't really get that.

ETA: I'm so young so sometimes I don't know songs that are remakes of old secular songs...so when I have been listening to them I'm not thinking of anything else..hm...I've been confused about all this ever since I listened to Craig Lewis...

I stopped listening to gospel for a while because for some reason it seemed like a depressing spirit came over me when listening...I was wallowing in my own sin and pain...it did not seem like it was edifying me. Or it was talking about a ton of prosperity things and getting blessed...but thats not all I want to hear. I was pretty confused. So I started listening to some different artists in I guess they call it "contemporary Christian" (like Jeremy Camp)...but I need to find some other artists because Christian music is all I plan on listening to.


----------



## saved06 (Dec 26, 2008)

Mary Mary's songs can really confuse many folks. For one you have David Banner on the album...and if you listen the song he talks about sex and sin in a way to where God condones it and he will change when he is ready. Now what if someone who buys Mary Mary's CD now decides to buy David Banner's CD????? You should all read the lyrics to his songs. Also I heard a Mary Mary interview where they say this new CD has "club" bangers on it.  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WXFwFK-InyU

The world and church are mixing so much it is getting hard to tell the difference. So now the church's will be doing the new Mary Mary songs during sunday worship, oh Lord.


----------



## saved06 (Dec 26, 2008)

DreamLife said:


> So in an attempt to compile a Christian workout mix, I asked some friends about the newest Christian/gospel CDs out...I really have a hard time finding upbeat Christian music because I like slow songs...someone suggested this song. I'm on the phone with my friend whose not Christian and I look it up on youtube and start playing it...and he's like "I've never heard that T-pain song before, who are those girls singing?"
> 
> I like the old Mary Mary but I haven't listened to any other songs on their new CD yet. I guess I will have to pick and chose which songs I'll listen to just like I do Kirk when he starts "experimenting" with some of his more secular sounding songs. Maybe I'm not that strong in my faith, but I can't listen to that song (God in Me) without being totally distracted by the beat...and the lyrics don't seem right to me either. Its sounds like their saying "Don't be jealous of me and my things...its the God in me"...I don't really get that.
> 
> ...


 
Amen, I decided today to fast from all kinds of music for a while. I will only hear it at church. Because I do get a depressed spirit. I found myself just working out to some hip hop songs (I thought well "I'm just working out to it to get me hype") and had a really twisted dream that night about TI and lesbians, not sure where that came from, well I know where it came from the music. That dream really disturbed me and I felt nasty. Anyways yes, no music.


----------



## cocochanty (Dec 26, 2008)

I just read the lyrics to this song and they are no different than any other secular song, which offers no praise to God. All worship and praise music must glorify God or else you cannot call it "christian music." This sounds like idol worship to me. 

Just look at what they are saying: "You think I'm so fresh you think I'm so clean You think I'm so sweet It's the God in me."

Look at how many times they said "I'm" This song is about them, not God.  They glorify themselves throughout this whole song. 


Here is what God has to say about it: 
*John 4:24 (King James Version)*


 24God is a Spirit: and they that worship him must worship him in spirit and in truth.



Idolatry is lifting (glorifying) up anything above God. And this is a sin.


----------



## chicacanella (Dec 26, 2008)

*This is what I am disturbed about the most, which I see alot of in Mary Mary's and some other Christian's music.  Have you guys noticed the lyrics always use the third person, "he" or "him."  Ummm, he or him could be talking about anyone! It's just to vague for me.  Then when they do use a name, they say Lord or God.  Now, I know most of us know that Lord simply means ruler.  Yes, Jesus is Lord but when someone tells me I know the "Lord" and their fruits doesn't validate what they are saying, I find myself asking, "Are you talking about Jesus or Satan?"  The bible says that many have been blinded by the "god of this world."

Second, when they do use God it is still very vague. Because as we know, people of other faiths also believe in a God BUT the difference that seperates us from them is that my God has a son named Jesus. I remember not really knowing the difference between another religion which I wont' state but basically, I know that we can't be serving the same God because if your God doesn't have a son and mine does then we obviously aren't on the same page, let alone book. Jesus bridges the gap between us and God, so how are you just going to leave his name out as if we could've just approached God without being washed by his son's blood?
* 

Mary Mary's Superfriend Lyrics featruing David Banner:

The machine

Chorus
They're here now
But been they're gone
Where they at?
I don't know
Ay, yo, they hit the door
That kinda friend, I gotta let go
A super (friend) a super (friend)
Yes sir I got me one of them
A super (friend) a super (friend)
I got me a super friend

Verse 1
No sir there's nothing halfway about *Him*
This world could never be made without *Him   (Please, tell me about this friend, what is his name Mary Mary?)*
No heart, no breath, no mind
No sun, no moon, no time
*He's* something like the best of them
*He's* nothing like the rest of them cause

Chorus
They're here now
But been they're gone
Where they at?
I don't know
Ay, yo, they hit the door
That kinda friend, I gotta let go
A super (friend) a super (friend)
Yes sir I got me one of them
A super (friend) a super (friend)
I got me a super friend

*(Wow, he sounds like no one I've ever heard of before? Can you please tell me his name? I think I might want to be friends with him too.)
*
Verse 2
Lord I'm so weak and scared to run
What have I done to deserve a life like this?  The devil's scared to fight a us in the light
He hides in the myth of religion
But I know that my God is listening there for me
There's a greater mission
You're no girl, You're no man but a plan for greater peace
I'll fight for the light until my flesh falls to cease
I'm fighting the devil, fighting police 
And in the church Lord I look at as Satan
Cause in my music I curse
But I'm trying to do better and that's the thing that really hurts
All the sex and the drugs in my life mean nothing 
When my superfriend hugs me at night tears come rushing
There's no Kryptonite no dealing no lie that could be told
That can seperate the power that You have over my soul
So stuntin is a habit when I'm gripping this mic
Yall thinking I'm a pimp but I'm trying to be like Christ
In real life yeah

Chorus
They're here now
But been they're gone
Where they at?
I don't know
Ay, yo, they hit the door
That kinda friend, I gotta let go
A super (friend) a super (friend)
Yes sir I got me one of them
A super (friend) a super (friend)
I got me a super friend

Bridge
Heard before I made a sound
Caught me before I hit the ground
He knows everything I need
Before I tell Him anything
Loves me without requirements
Can't see Him but it's evidence
Something like the best of them
Said He's nothing like the rest of them

Chorus
They're here now
But been there gone
Where they at?
I don't know
Ay oh they hit the door
That kinda friend, I gotta let go
A super (friend) a super (friend)
Yes sir I got me one of them
A super (friend) a super (friend)
I got me a super friend

Can't nobody do me like a superfriend
Can't nobody do me like a superfriend (no) 2X


*I want to post so much more that contradicts what David Banner and Mary Mary are saying, but instead I will just say let's lift them up in prayer that God may direct all their paths in Jesus name.*
*
And by the way, you never told me the name of this friend? How can I, where and what do I have to do to meet him?*
*I'm just saying, who would have a whole conversation telling someone about a great friend they have but never say their name?  I mean, are they in the CIA or is it some top secret?*


----------



## PaperClip (Dec 26, 2008)

The Bible is still right re. nothing new under the sun....
Per chicacanella's post about pronouns, it reminded me of how Bebe & Cece Winans got flak back in the day about the pronoun thing....


http://www.accessmylibrary.com/coms2/summary_0286-30732346_ITM

Despite these accolades, many critics and traditionally minded church folk took issue with the duo's sound, with their booming bass lines and synthesized riffs, which the critics felt catered to the tastes of secular listeners. They interpreted the duo's use of ambiguous *pronouns* not as blatant references to divinity but as a dilution of the Gospel, bringing into question the duo's real motives. As a Chicago-based disc jockey argued: "[T]he horns and the synthesizers override the message, and because of the instrumentation the message is vague and void. It gets lost in the beat and you end up having a shindig on Sunday morning. Whereas traditional gospel talks about the love of God, contemporary gospel music wants to make love to God" (Dyson 1992). CeCe Winans (1999, 172) wrote in her autobiography that when the duo started singing, they anticipated the enthusiastic support of the church. 

   We thought the church would be happy that we were spreading the 
   gospel message with a sound with which youth could identify, but we 
   were wrong. We were accused of selling out gospel, of not being 
   Christian enough, of not loving God, and of just being after the 
   money. Those were really hard. Some of our worst criticism has 
   come from those in the church. All we have ever wanted to do was 
   to sing songs that were in our hearts, songs that ministered to and 
   encouraged people, and songs that glorified the power and presence
   of the Lord. 


While the debate as to whether contemporary gospel was too jazzy or secular to be called gospel raged within music circles, BeBe and CeCe continued to experiment with the newest innovations in production and music videos. The popularity of their music with secular audiences spawned the term inspirational to denote what some viewed as a new sub-genre of contemporary gospel, one that crossed over to secular audiences with a message of hope but without scriptural and divinity references. The duo toured throughout the early 1990s and appeared on a range of television shows, from The Tonight Show with Jay Leno to Sesame Street. But they, as well as their siblings who made up The Winans, were criticized continually for their musical experimentation. 


*Lyrics to Lost Without You*:
[Verse 1:]
[Bebe:]
Day by day normal reaction
You are my center attraction
Every beat my heart beats 
is your soul

[Cece:]
Through hurt and harm you're my protection
The path I take is your direction
Cause I know with you I can't go wrong

Ever since that day I asked you into my heart
My world has changed so promise me you'll never part

[Chrous:]
Cause I'm lost without you

[Bebe:]
easy to see

I'm lost without you

[Bebe:]
And there's no letting go

[Cece:]
So let me be the first to say

I'm lost without you

[Cece:]
So don't ever go

[Bebe:]
Go away
'said don't ever go away

[Verse 2:]

[Cece:]

You picked me up those times I'm down
You made me laugh when there's no clown
No one else can love me like you do

[Bebe:]

Heaven knows that I proclaim
The love I feel when I hear your name
There's no substitution quite the same

Now some say I'm crazy
and I'm acting insane
but there's no life without you So I'll 
State my claim

[Chorus:]

I'm lost without you

[Bebe:]
It's easy to see

I'm lost without you

[Bebe:]
So i'll just keep holding on

[Cece:]
So let me be the first to say

I'm lost without you

[Bebe:]
So don't ever go

[Cece:]
Don't ever go

[Bebe:]
Go away
na na na
Go away

Can you tell them about love

[Cece:]
Love is sweet and love is kind
Love will bring you peace of mind

[Bebe:]
And how do you know?

[Cece:]
Well I tell you so
He won't ever go

[Bebe:]
oh no he won't never
Now that's what I love about him
That's what i love about him
Cause he won't ever go away


----------



## chicacanella (Dec 26, 2008)

*You know Foxy, the problem really isn't about them using pronouns here and there. But I do find a problem, when all throughout your cd, the name of Jesus is only mentioned two or three times. In comparison with names of designers, words like "fresh", "clean", etc being used thirty or more times.  It just seems like they are trying to hide the name of Jesus and that to me is not helping anyone when there is power in his name.*


----------



## momi (Dec 26, 2008)

chicacanella said:


> *You know Foxy, the problem really isn't about them using pronouns here and there. But I do find a problem, when all throughout your cd, the name of Jesus is only mentioned two or three times. In comparison with names of designers, words like "fresh", "clean", etc being used thirty or more times. It just seems like they are trying to hide the name of Jesus and that to me is not helping anyone when there is power in his name.*


 
I completely agree. I dont have a problem with the song itself. It is a nice clean song, especially compared with the other mess that on the radio...but no I dont believe it is sharing the gospel.  There is no gospel without the name Jesus.

My husband and I attended a concert that a very popular "gospel" girl group (not Mary Mary and I use the term gospel very loosely). My  husband said he felt unformfortable even looking at them perform.  Clothes were tight, they had some type of chain going between their breasts and the lead singer had on a wife beater.  Say what you want... but I do not believe God received any glory in that.


----------



## chicacanella (Dec 26, 2008)

momi said:


> I completely agree. I dont have a problem with the song itself. It is a nice clean song, especially compared with the other mess that on the radio...but no I dont believe it is sharing the gospel. There is no gospel without the name Jesus.
> 
> My husband and I attended a concert that a very popular "gospel" girl group (not Mary Mary and I use the term gospel very loosely). My husband said he felt unformfortable even looking at them perform. Clothes were tight, they had some type of chain going between their breasts and the lead singer had on a wife beater. Say what you want... but I do not believe God received any glory in that.


 

*I don't see anything wrong with the song Foxy posted but I just don't like all that stuff David Banner is talking about. I mean, I know that God may be changing him but don't sit up and say the sex and drugs IN your life mean nothin', cause they do. He didn't use past tense but present so that is not something I would want to talk about in a song.*

*I am so thankful God brought me out of my mess, especially when I learned about abusing his grace and what not. I think that is what David is doing without even knowing it. I prayed for him and Mary after writing my post...I will continue to also.*

*While you are talking about conviction in dressing...I was looking at this dress from marciano.com and you know, I'm always asking the holy spirit stuff like, "Is this okay?"  As you know, Marciano is a very "wordly" store and there aren't many clothing companies out here that don't have wordly clothing so it is just like a discernment thing. So, I liked this dress and he is like, "."*


----------



## PaperClip (Dec 26, 2008)

Times they are a-changing....

Pronouns should be a problem...it's a slippery slope. The problem with the pronouns have to do with AMBIGUITY. Even the song I posted, it's kind of vague as to who is being sung about here. I don't know who David Banner is so as I read you all's comments about what's he's saying in the Mary Mary song it's almost a distraction to what the song may not be saying.

Further, it's becoming more common for "gospel entertainers" to collaborate with "secular" artists. Why is this? Artistic curiosity? An opportunity to witness? I don't know....


----------



## cocochanty (Dec 26, 2008)

Thank you  chicacanella

This is exactly what I was talking about. God will never share his glory with anyone. If you are going to worship the Lord it has to be in the name of Jesus. Or else it is secular idolatry. And God wont agree with that.


----------



## chicacanella (Dec 26, 2008)

FoxyScholar said:


> Times they are a-changing....
> 
> Pronouns should be a problem...it's a slippery slope. The problem with the pronouns have to do with AMBIGUITY. Even the song I posted, it's kind of vague as to who is being sung about here. I don't know who David Banner is so as I read you all's comments about what's he's saying in the Mary Mary song it's almost a distraction to what the song may not be saying.
> 
> Further, it's becoming more common for "gospel entertainers" to collaborate with "secular" artists. Why is this? Artistic curiosity? An opportunity to witness? I don't know....


 
*I guess, the reason I don't see a problem with pronouns with CeCe, don't know about BeBe is because she seems genuine...like she has a genuine relationship w/God and I don't know but do many of her songs use the name of Jesus? But I think you are right...do you think her song glorifies God?*

*I remember when Yolanda Adams had that song, "Alone in a room, just me and you." My dad was shaking his head talking about, "People don't even know she is talking about God."*

*But about the dress I posted, if any one wants to know why I can't get it nor do I want to now is because it is too fitting, too tight and it would cause' men to lust.*

*1 Corinthians 8:11-13 *

11 And because of your knowledge shall the weak brother perish, for whom Christ died? 12 But when you thus sin against the brethren, and wound their weak conscience, you sin against Christ. 13 Therefore, if food makes my brother stumble, I will never again eat meat, lest I make my brother stumble.


----------



## PaperClip (Dec 27, 2008)

chicacanella said:


> *I guess, the reason I don't see a problem with pronouns with CeCe, don't know about BeBe is because she seems genuine...like she has a genuine relationship w/God and I don't know but do many of her songs use the name of Jesus? But I think you are right...do you think her song glorifies God?*
> 
> *I remember when Yolanda Adams had that song, "Alone in a room, just me and you." My dad was shaking his head talking about, "People don't even know she is talking about God."*
> 
> ...


 
When Bebe and Cece went their separate ways, you could see the distinctions in which they approached their music ministry. Cece definitely went more the contemporary Christian route. Bebe went in another direction. I'd caution the use of the word "genuine" to determine their level of spiritual commitment. David Banner could very well be genuine about his spiritual commitment as well, in spite of his musical choices. The Holy Spirit is present to guide us and help us discern the true intents and purposes of one's heart. A person can look and sound just as genuine, but their spiritual life could be all messiness (not saying this about Cece but in general). And while the Lord is not going to embarrass anybody by putting their business out in the street (unless that person is really clowning), the Holy Spirit will lead you away from such gospel entertainers who may not be operating in the right spirit and will lead you to those who do have His spirit and convey His spirit accurately.

This same principle coincides with your point about the dress. I cannot control anybody else's behavior, only my own. You cannot control what men will lust after. You could be covered from head to toe and a man can still lust. There's a fine line to balance wisdom in clothing choices versus living in such restrictive conditions. The Holy Spirit should be one's guide in determining clothing choices. The Holy Spirit will check a person who wants to be in check.


----------



## Precious_1 (Dec 27, 2008)

i love it, i made a thread about this song about a month ago


----------



## momi (Dec 28, 2008)

chicacanella said:


> *I don't see anything wrong with the song Foxy posted but I just don't like all that stuff David Banner is talking about. I mean, I know that God may be changing him but don't sit up and say the sex and drugs IN your life mean nothin', cause they do. He didn't use past tense but present so that is not something I would want to talk about in a song.*
> 
> *I am so thankful God brought me out of my mess, especially when I learned about abusing his grace and what not. I think that is what David is doing without even knowing it. I prayed for him and Mary after writing my post...I will continue to also.*
> 
> *While you are talking about conviction in dressing...I was looking at this dress from marciano.com and you know, I'm always asking the holy spirit stuff like, "Is this okay?" As you know, Marciano is a very "wordly" store and there aren't many clothing companies out here that don't have wordly clothing so it is just like a discernment thing. So, I liked this dress and he is like, "."*


 
This is a version of the "Galaxy" dress that was popular a few years ago.  I made my own version in a brown tweed and even made the neckline about 2 inches higher... I also made it so it would not have a tight fit at all.  Now it was not a tent dress by any means, but it was not a tight fit.

 I wore it to church a few Sunday's ago and never took my wrap off.  I was much too uncomfortable - and yes convicted.


----------



## momi (Dec 28, 2008)

FoxyScholar said:


> Times they are a-changing....
> 
> Pronouns should be a problem...it's a slippery slope. The problem with the pronouns have to do with AMBIGUITY. Even the song I posted, it's kind of vague as to who is being sung about here. I don't know who David Banner is so as I read you all's comments about what's he's saying in the Mary Mary song it's almost a distraction to what the song may not be saying.
> 
> Further, it's becoming more common for "gospel entertainers" to collaborate with "secular" artists. _*Why is this? Artistic curiosity? An opportunity to witness? I don't know*_....


 
I will quote my dad on this one "Follow the money".  
DaddyCharles (Book 62 Verse 1)


----------



## Chrissy811 (Dec 28, 2008)

I have never heard the song, but as a rule with any song. I listen to the lyrics if  I don't feel that God will be glorified by me listening to it then I simply turn it off.


----------



## chicacanella (Dec 29, 2008)

momi said:


> This is a version of the "Galaxy" dress that was popular a few years ago. I made my own version in a brown tweed and even made the neckline about 2 inches higher... I also made it so it would not have a tight fit at all. Now it was not a tent dress by any means, but it was not a tight fit.
> 
> I wore it to church a few Sunday's ago and never took my wrap off. I was much too uncomfortable - and yes convicted.


 

Yeah, I didn't see anything wrong with it but the holy spirit instantly convicted me.  As my reasons in my post which he said it was too fitting and would cause men to lust. And here I am thinking I am doing good compared to the other dresses they have, though I think that is the problem. We try to look at the world and say, "Oh, this is good," when they shouldn't be the measuring stick.  

 19"Why do you call me good?" Jesus answered. "No one is good—except God alone. Luke 18:19


----------



## crlsweetie912 (Dec 29, 2008)

chicacanella said:


> Yeah, I didn't see anything wrong with it but the holy spirit instantly convicted me. As my reasons in my post which he said it was too fitting and would cause men to lust. And here I am thinking I am doing good compared to the other dresses they have, though I think that is the problem. We try to look at the world and say, "Oh, this is good," when they shouldn't be the measuring stick.
> 
> 19"Why do you call me good?" Jesus answered. "No one is good—except God alone. Luke 18:19


 EXCELLENT POST~
This happened to me one Sunday.  I got all the way to church and took off my jacket and was like .  I felt like I was on display and it wasn't a good feeling for me.  The dress wasn't revealing at all, but the way it fit me just "accentuated" all the wrong places.
I hightailed it home to change.


----------



## chicacanella (Dec 29, 2008)

crlsweetie912 said:


> EXCELLENT POST~
> This happened to me one Sunday. I got all the way to church and took off my jacket and was like . I felt like I was on display and it wasn't a good feeling for me. The dress wasn't revealing at all, but the way it fit me just "accentuated" all the wrong places.
> I hightailed it home to change.


 

*I think for me and I will admitt it, it may be a little of the world impression still left on me even though I'm brought out of it.  You know how there are things that need to be changed in you that you thought you were doing good with in comparision to what you used to do, but it is still not right.*

*And in regards to secular music, I do not even have a desire to listen to it anymore. I mean, it has to be the spirit of God working in me which is why the Mary Mary song kind of made my spirit do a "erplexed." I think sometimes, even though we have been washed with the blood of Jesus our memories of what we used to do are still the same. So, even though we may not listen to T-Pain or Too Short, it is like we are reliving some of what we used to do under the label of it being "contemporary gospel."*

*After I think about the dress thing, I believe some of my intent to wearing that was to "show off my body."   I'm not saying I have to dress in a moo-moo, but my intent was a wrong.  I really don't care what other men think as far as my body is concerned as long as my future hubby is happy.*


----------



## crlsweetie912 (Dec 29, 2008)

chicacanella said:


> *I think for me and I will admitt it, it may be a little of the world impression still left on me even though I'm brought out of it. You know how there are things that need to be changed in you that you thought you were doing good with in comparision to what you used to do, but it is still not right.*
> 
> *And in regards to secular music, I do not even have a desire to listen to it anymore. I mean, it has to be the spirit of God working in me which is why the Mary Mary song kind of made my spirit do a "erplexed." I think sometimes, even though we have been washed with the blood of Jesus our memories of what we used to do are still the same. So, even though we may not listen to T-Pain or Too Short, it is like we are reliving some of what we used to do under the label of it being "contemporary gospel."*
> 
> *After I think about the dress thing, I believe some of my intent to wearing that was to "show off my body."  I'm not saying I have to dress in a moo-moo, but my intent was a wrong. I really don't care what other men think as far as my body is concerned as long as my future hubby is happy.*


 
That's why the Lord gave us the holy spirit to listen to in these circumstances.  At least you heeded the conviction you felt!  That's a step in the right direction.


----------



## ART11 (Dec 29, 2008)

chicacanella said:


> *I think for me and I will admitt it, it may be a little of the world impression still left on me even though I'm brought out of it. You know how there are things that need to be changed in you that you thought you were doing good with in comparision to what you used to do, but it is still not right.*
> 
> *And in regards to secular music, I do not even have a desire to listen to it anymore. I mean, it has to be the spirit of God working in me which is why the Mary Mary song kind of made my spirit do a "erplexed." I think sometimes, even though we have been washed with the blood of Jesus our memories of what we used to do are still the same. So, even though we may not listen to T-Pain or Too Short, it is like we are reliving some of what we used to do under the label of it being "contemporary gospel."*
> 
> *After I think about the dress thing, I believe some of my intent to wearing that was to "show off my body."  I'm not saying I have to dress in a moo-moo, but my intent was a wrong. I really don't care what other men think as far as my body is concerned as long as my future hubby is happy.*


 
That's beautiful. Nice post


----------



## chicacanella (Dec 29, 2008)

*And on the secular music tip, no where am I saying that Christians should not listen to it.  But I will correct my post and say there are few songs that I can listen to without being a.) entirely disgusted or b.) somewhat convicted even if I think it is okay.*

*The bible says we should all things for the glory of God and that can mean being a good wife and mother, being a good employee, obeying the law, cleaning our house, etc. So, people say, "Well, how can listening to secular songs or going to a theme park or getting our hair done glorify God." To that I say, if you are listening to a song that is straight talking about fornicating, pimp-slapping someone, or about how much bling, dough they have...this is obviously not glorifying God. However, I believe that the way our music selections can glorify God is if it falls in line with his Word. For instance, Eve was made as a help-meet to Adam and the God told them to be fruitful and multiply.  If there is a genuine non-sexual song about a man's love for a woman, then I believe this can be glorifying to God. Please correct me if I am wrong. I think of the song by Chante's husband, "For You I Will."  Beautiful song IMO, no sexual or graphic images just pure love.*

*On the other hand, if you have a Beyonce song talking about this and that, when we know she wasn't married when DC's last cd came out, it is glorifying IMHO. I'm thinking the song, "T-shirt."  We know that Beyonce might not know what she was doing or is doing is wrong and for single women, it is diffucult to listen to these type of songs without our flesh rising up against us so if it is diffucult for devout women to listen to it, what is it doing to Beyonce...the one who's singing it? Now, some may say that she is making it for married couples and perhaps that is so, but I couldn't see myself as a single woman making songs about having sex if I'm not allowed too.  It would only make me frustrated!  *

*So, we have now a question that since Beyonce is married is it okay for her to make songs about sex?  Well, I don't know about you all but I wouldn't want to nor would I want my husband to be listening to Beyonce "oohing and ahhing" while having intercourse. I don't want any voice interference from anyone...Barry White, Marvin Gaye, no one. I want complete and total focus on the two of us. *

*And finally about Beyonce and her songs, in all things even if she is married we have to look at the fruit that her songs bare. As you know, her image is almost a 180 of what Christian women should dress or behave. So, because of that you have many wordly people listening to her music which only sows bad seeds in their heart because of the lyrics. If she has a wordly image then she is going to attract mostly wordly listeners. In part, wordly people do wordly things which means 7/10 (guess) the people having intercourse to the song are probably fornicating.*

*All in all, I know I am getting over to listening to some of her and other secular songs that I know don't glorify God but I have to watch myself and stay prayed up cause' this has been a problem in the past for me.  Even as much as I try to tell myself, "Hey, I just like the song," a few weeks later the manifestation of me listening rises up in my flesh and then I'm back to square 4 instead of square 7.*

*I think I will start a thread on this.*


----------



## Supergirl (Dec 29, 2008)

It's a very cool song  but I was a little concerned with the jeans (very tight) that one of them wore recently at a live awards show performance.


----------



## Supergirl (Dec 29, 2008)

Chica,

You have some eye-opening points--things I haven't really considered; things I've just kind of passed over because they're so normal. Thanks


----------



## Shimmie (Dec 29, 2008)

chicacanella said:


> *I guess, the reason *
> 
> *I don't see a problem with pronouns with CeCe, *
> 
> ...


For me personally, when CeCe sings, I 'know' she's worshipping God.  It's all in her music and verse.    

Another thing that my daughter and I appreciate about her is that she does not 'always' dress with the blitz and bling as so many of the Christian 'rock stars' dress.   I won't say that she hasn't dressed in the glitz and glamour, but for the most part her dressing has been humbled when we've seen her on TBN and other shows. 

We have many of her CD's and our family CD favorites are Alabaster Box and Throne Room.  

The babies know her music and can sing almost every song of hers word for word.   CeCe's music among serveral other artists,  'relaxes' my spirit.  On long drives, we play it and the children calm down and become less impatient as we travel.    

One of our favorites is _'One and the Same"_

_How shall I begin 
To speak about a God that I will never comprehend 
So High and Mighty 
And yet closer than a friend 
The beginning and the end 
The mystery of his Holiness 
The wonders of His humanness are 

Chorus 

One,one and the same 
I can't do Him Justice with anyone name 
The Holy God of Heaven 
And the humble Man who bore my shame 
Are one, one and the same 

I scarcely understand 
How a simple servant can be called the great I Am 
How the Son of God 
Is still the Son of man 

Both the Shepherd and the Lamb 
The healer and the Wounded One 
The Father and the only Son are 

(Chorus) 

The way that we can come to know 
The truth that sets us free 
The Life that died and rose again 
Love revealed 

Chorus 

(extra lyrics) 
Prince of Peace 
Wonderful ! 
First and the Last 

Oh, Holy Ghost 
Hallelujah 
Heaven 
Hallelujah 
And the Humble man who bore my shame 
Are one, one and the same 
Are one 
One and the same
_
______

Chica, as for the song by Yolanda Adams, you Dad is so right.  I believe with all of my heart that Yolanda is personally worshipping God --- but the song 'sense' tilts more to a different interpretation of it.  

There can be 'glory' in all music, but as Christians we still have to flow and follow our convictions.    I cannot listen to 'gospel' songs all day as others can.  It's okay for parties to 'liven' things up for the occasion.; but, it doesn't settle my spirit.  I am a worshipper and one who is in prayer a lot and 'active' music doesn't settle me. 

There's a time for gospel and a time for worship.  I give gospel 5% and Contemportary and Worship 95%... 

The one radio station that I keep on in my home 24/7/365/366 is this one,  www.wrbs.com ; even when I'm home in Florida, I can listen to it from my computer.    I love this station.


----------



## Shimmie (Dec 29, 2008)

Supergirl said:


> It's a very cool song  but I was a little concerned with the jeans (very tight) that one of them wore recently at a live awards show performance.


This bother's me, the tight jeans and the tight shirts, etc.   I mean, what's the point and should I say, 'what's the message' they are trying to convey?     

On one hand they 'sing' Jesus and on the other they dress seductive.   No one is lured into the Kingdom of God; instead, they are moved and loved and 'drawn' by the Holy Spirit of God.  

We cannot serve two masters, the world and the Kingdom of God.  Christian super stars need to come into the reality that they are not placed up front to show off their booties and boobies, but to extend the love of Jesus and keep the focus on 'Him' and not 'them. '


----------



## Shimmie (Dec 29, 2008)

chicacanella said:


> *And on the secular music tip, no where am I saying that Christians should not listen to it. But I will correct my post and say there are few songs that I can listen to without being a.) entirely disgusted or b.) somewhat convicted even if I think it is okay.*
> 
> *The bible says we should all things for the glory of God and that can mean being a good wife and mother, being a good employee, obeying the law, cleaning our house, etc. So, people say, "Well, how can listening to secular songs or going to a theme park or getting our hair done glorify God." To that I say, if you are listening to a song that is straight talking about fornicating, pimp-slapping someone, or about how much bling, dough they have...this is obviously not glorifying God. However, I believe that the way our music selections can glorify God is if it falls in line with his Word. For instance, Eve was made as a help-meet to Adam and the God told them to be fruitful and multiply. If there is a genuine non-sexual song about a man's love for a woman, then I believe this can be glorifying to God. Please correct me if I am wrong. I think of the song by Chante's husband, "For You I Will." Beautiful song IMO, no sexual or graphic images just pure love.*
> 
> ...


It's funny, but MOST (99%)  of the secular songs I am unfamiliar with.   Beyonce, 50 cent, JZ, Mary J Blige, and 'nem'..... I've heard of them in name mostly, but I'm  not up with much of their music unless it's playing in a Mall or something.  

UNTIL, I heard and listened to and made note of Beyonce's song, "If I were a Boy".   I don't agree with much of the song, but these were the words that caught my attention: 

_*If I were a boy ....
*I think I could understand
How it feels to love a girl
I swear I'd be a better man
*I'd listen to her....
*Cause I know how it hurts
When you lose the one you wanted
Cause he's taking you for granted
And everything you had got destroyed_

These words hit home, because for the most part, a woman wants a man who will 'listen' to her heart... 

The 2nd song of hers which caught my attention was 'Single Ladies', all because of Justin Timberlake when they both appeared on Saturday Night Live (which I didn't watch until the elections --- now I don't since Tina Fey is no longer there as Sarah Palin).    Justin was a total clown with that song and each time I hear the song, I think of him and laugh. 

Other than that I don't know too much of what Beyonce and 'nem' sings.  I'm too busy trying to grow my hair....


----------



## Supergirl (Dec 29, 2008)

Shimmie said:


> This bother's me, the tight jeans and the tight shirts, etc.   I mean, what's the point and should I say, 'what's the message' they are trying to convey?
> 
> On one hand they 'sing' Jesus and on the other they dress seductive.   No one is lured into the Kingdom of God; instead, they are moved and loved and 'drawn' by the Holy Spirit of God.
> 
> We cannot serve two masters, the world and the Kingdom of God.  Christian super stars need to come into the reality that they are not placed up front to show off their booties and boobies, but to extend the love of Jesus and keep the focus on 'Him' and not 'them. '



Yeah, it was just weird. They were singing about Him, but I was so busy trying to figure out how the wardrobe went with the song. :crazy: A nonbeliever might find him or herself distracted for other reasons.


----------



## sbg4evr (Dec 31, 2008)

I just read through this thread and agree and disagree with a lot of what was said. 

I like this song and I love the album.  I understand the message that Mary Mary are singing about.

For me gospel music whether it is urban, contemporary, traditional, country or whatever label you want to give it is still gospel music.  Gospel music is a way to testify your faith.  Gospel music is a way to minister to some people.  Gospel music is a way to witness.

After reading this thread, the expression  *Preaching To The Choir *( trying to make believers out of people who already believe ... ) came to mind.  Christianity is just not about preaching to the choir but witnessing our faith to those who are not saved.  Matt. 28:19 states "Go therefore and make disciples of all the nations, baptizing them in the     name of the Father and the Son and the Holy Spirit."  Gospel music that is attracts Non-Christians is getting their attention and bringing them closer to God.  No one is born a Christian.  We become Christians during our journey of life.  We all take different paths to Christianity.  Helping others get to salvation should be our goal as Christians.

Can anyone here say with 100% certainty that David Banner is not a Christian or is on his way to salavation?  I doubt it.  I for one will not be the one to judge his faith.  

Food for thought, if a Non-Christian can sing word for word a secular song and understand the meaning of the words, wouldn't those same people understand the words of a Gospel song with a catchy beat? The introduction of Gospel music with a catchy beat to those who would not gravitate to it is better than preaching to the choir. As Christians, we have to witness.
_
_Some Christians love Gospel music, some love Gregorian chant_, some _love hymns, some love, some don't even listen to music.

One of the ways Mary Mary chosed to witness is through their music.  If their music brings more people to Christianity that is all that matters.  Not every Gospel song by every Gospel artist will statisfy all Christians.

_

_


----------



## kbragg (Jan 1, 2009)

I'm not feeling it. Not because it's urban, but there's no depth to the lyrics. Here's a song I'm feeling right now http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MllhC0qyEjY The lyrics are WOW


----------



## barnardbaby027 (Jan 2, 2009)

I'm not a frequent poster, but I wanted to throw my two cents in on the matter. Like everything else, please take it as my own view on the matter...

I'm sill trying to figure out what a "worldly beat", "worldly sound", and "worldly technique" is? So just because something sounds like "hip-hop" or whatever, that automatically makes it "worldly"? That automatically means that if a Gospel artist uses that kind of beat that they are trying to be in the world? Should I be sitting and waiting for the Holy Spirit to convict me about my wrongdoing because I'm listening to this song and I like it? What about Christian rock bands? Are Christian rock bands that use the same chord progressions, melodies, beats, etc as "worldly" rock bands  they trying to be like the world?

Personally, I love the fact that Mary Mary and others are taking something that is so-called "worldly" and turning it around and making it Godly. And yes, I'm sorry, the song IS Godly:

"But what they don't know is when you go home
and get behind closed doors, man you hit the floor
and what they can't see is you're on your knees
so the next time you get it just tell 'em
It's the GOD in me..."

"Kiki: What is it you think you see
when you see me, you see me
You don't know how much I pray
don't know how much I gave
don't know how much I changed
I'm just tryna explain..."

The song is not saying "look at me, look at me, look at how wonderful I am". The song is explaining that, when you look at me, what you see is a nice car, the fact that I'm well dressed, and all of the other material things that I have. What you may not know is that I'm blessed with these things because of God - because I spent time in prayer, because I obeyed God with my tithe and offering, because I have yeilded to his will in my life. The song is saying that, when you do all of these things - when you follow what the Word outlines as a Godly life - this is what you get. You sow prayer, tithes, offering, time, etc., and you reap blessings, "pressed down, shaken together, and running over". It's simple Luke 6:38, 2 Corinthians 9:6, and Isiah 1:19 stuff. 

My dad is the media director in the teen ministry at the church we attend. Alot of the teens there are musically inclined, and many of them write and produce their own rap songs. Yes, some of the songs they write talk about the material wealth they have gained as a result of following GODLY principles outlined in the BIBLE (such as seed time and harvest). I love to hear them rap about these things because: 
1.) they understand that everything they have comes from God,
2.) they are telling and showing the world that God keeps the promises he made in the bible about sowing and reaping, and 
3.) they are using their talents to glorify God.

I'm sorry, but there is nothing wrong with saying "look at what I have", and then turning around and saying "I have this because of God - because I put in the time and work it takes to live a Godly life, and this is not of my own doing, but God's doing". To me, it glorifies God because it lets the world know that YES - GOD KEEPS HIS PROMISES TO HIS PEOPLE! It gives the world living proof that living a Godly life means prospering in every area of your life - including in your finances. You want a life where "you look at her life and you think she's got it made"? Live for Jesus and you can have it.

That doesn't mean that we can reduce Christianity to "prosperity gospel", as many people call it. I by no means think that that's okay. However, that isn't what Mary Mary is trying to do. Being blessed in your finances is only one part of living the Christian life, just as this is only one song on Mary Mary's album. Just to let people know, they DO talk about other things on the album. 

I just don't think we give people - including worldy people - enough credit for their intelligence. Most people who listen to music do so because of a combination of the beat and the words - not just the beat. When most people listen to a song, they can figure out what's going on and what the artist is talking about. For most people, that's how they come to like or dislike a song. You have to give people at least that much. If you listen to the song, you will understand what they're trying to say. 

If you can't get past the beat long enough to listen to the words, then I can't really help you on that one. Should Mary Mary change their musical style because some people can't get past the beat long enough to hear the message? Nope. If my pastor got up and gave the Word in a shiny space suit, I'd still be able to listen to and understand what he was saying. The shiny space suit might make me laugh a little, and it might distract me for a minute, but it wouldn't stop me from getting what I need to get.


----------



## cocochanty (Jan 2, 2009)

The beat is nice. But, like I said before this song offers up no kind of praise to God, in my opinion. 

The woman in the song created a list of the all of the things that she owns. And then claimed that "it's the God in her." Which God is she talking about? Is it the God of Abraham, Isaac, and Jacob? Or is it the god of this world?

Let's turn to *Matthew 4:1:11:* Is about when Christ was being tempted by satan. And Christ denied satan 3 times and all three times, Jesus resisted. This is the way that I am striving to be, always.

_* Verse 8-9 says:*_
_* 8*_ Again, the devil taketh him up into an exceeding high mountain, and sheweth him all the kingdoms of the world, and the glory of them;

_*9*_And saith unto him, All these things will I give thee, if thou wilt fall down and worship me.


 The Lamb of God says in *verse 10*: Then saith Jesus unto him, Get thee hence, Satan: for it is written, *Thou shalt worship the Lord thy God, and him only shalt thou serve.


Ladies please understand that satan has the authority to give you riches also. Why? because he even offered Jesus the whole world and it's riches, and the Lamb of God rebuked the devil. Glory To God!!!
*

I can understand why some might believe that this is a testimony, _*but *_just because the woman in the song can go home and get on her knees, pray and say "It's the God in me," does not qualify this as a gospel song. Sorry but it isnt. She doesn't personally give God the praise and glory through Jesus Christ for the things that blessings that she has. She does acknowledge that someone gave it to her. But she didnt say who gave it to her.

The woman in this song shows no humility at all. Not saying that she should be ashamed of the things she has, but the Bible makes it clear about boasting. 

*James 4:14-17 (King James Version)*


*14*Whereas ye know not what shall be on the morrow. For what is your life? It is even a vapour, that appeareth for a little time, and then vanisheth away.


*15*For that ye ought to say, If the Lord will, we shall live, and do this, or that.


*16But now ye rejoice in your boastings: all such rejoicing is evil.*


*17*Therefore to him that knoweth to do good, and doeth it not, to him it is sin

Even in the the book of Job, Job personally acknowledges that it is God who has given him everything he owns. Then he turns around and blesses the name of the Lord.
* Job 1:21 (KJV)*

"And said, Naked came I out of my mother's womb, and naked shall I return thither: *the LORD gave, and the LORD hath taken away; blessed be the name of the LORD."*




*
*


----------



## barnardbaby027 (Jan 2, 2009)

I originally just wanted to put my two cents in, but I want to respond to the last post. I've been a Christian nearly all my life, but I've only been serious about my faith in the last few years. I think talking about Christian issues (especially ones like these) really helps me see where I stand as far as my faith goes. Again, please take it as my own personal view...

It's a song, and they have all of 3 or 4 minutes to get one simple message across. You really do have to give people credit for their intelligence. I don't think it can get any more clear than "it's the God in me". When they sing it, they're singing it about the one and only God of Abraham, Issac, and Jacob. They are Gospel artists, and people know that. People know what Mary Mary is about. And if by chance they don't, the responsibility falls on that person to go and find out what they're about before they continue listening to their music. I'm sorry, but I think people know what God they are singing about.

The song is not about boasting. The song is about saying "the world sees me with these things, the world says these things about me, and they think its about me when it's really God who gave me these things." I don't see how that doesn't glorify God. It's saying to people "It's not ME - it's HIM who did all of this". I just can't see how this song  doesn't glorify God when it's clearly speaking about the Godly principles of sowing and reaping. 

One of my favorite Gospel songs ever is "No Weapon" by Fred Hammond. In the lyrics to that song, he says "God will do what he said he will do". I never mistook the song for talking about any other than the one and only God above. He also says "I will stand my ground with the Lord on my side". I could say "Is he talking about the Lord of Lords, or the Lord of the Rings?". But I think I know which Lord he's referring to. Why? Because I know what Fred Hammond is about. I know he's a gospel artist. And I listen to the words and I get what he's saying - I know that the only one who could give me protection to the degree that NO weapon formed against me shall prosper is that one and only God above.


----------



## Duchesse (Jan 2, 2009)

barnardbaby027 said:


> * The song is not about boasting. The song is about saying "the world sees me with these things, the world says these things about me, and they think its about me when it's really God who gave me these things." I don't see how that doesn't glorify God. It's saying to people "It's not ME - it's HIM who did all of this". I just can't see how this song  doesn't glorify God when it's clearly speaking about the Godly principles of sowing and reaping. *
> 
> .



That's the exact thing I get from the song as well.


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 2, 2009)

Ooooooooooookay!  I haven't heard the song, only found out about it by this thread.  So today,  I finally pulled up the lyrics and I found a home video that someone created with 'still shots' (not performance).

The song's meaning is understood.  They are giving God credit for what they have been blessed with.    Here are the lyrics.  

*NOW....* I do have an issue here which I will note at the end of my post here.   

*The Lyrics:*

http://www.musicloversgroup.com/mary-mary-god-in-me-lyrics-and-video/

*Mary Mary - God In Me Lyrics*

I just wanna tell the truth mayne (5x)
Verse 1: Your so fly your so high
Everybody around you trying to figure out why
Your so cool you win all the time

Everywhere you go man you get a lot of shine
You’re draw like a magnet better yet I have it
Everything you wear people say they got have it
From the sweat suit to the white tee to the Gucci
You can probably say people wanna get like me

Hook: But what they don’t know is when you go home
And get behind closed doors man you hit the floor
And what they can’t see is your on your knees
So the next time you get a chance tell em

Chorus: It’s the God in me (5x)
You think I’m so fresh you think I’m so clean
You think I’m so sweet It’s the God in me

Kiki:What is it you think you see
Verse 2: You see her style you think she nice
You look at her whip you say the whip tight
You look at her crib you thinkin she’s paid
You look at her life you think she’s got it made
But everything she’s got the girl’s been given
She calls it a blessing but you call it living

When it comes to money she can be a hero
She writes them checks with a whole lot of zeros
Hook: But what you don’t know is when she get home
And get behind closed doors man she hits the floor
And what you can’t see is she’s on her knees
If you ask her she’ll tell you

Chorus: It’s the God in me (5x)
You think I’m so fresh you think I’m so clean
You think I’m so sweet It’s the God in me

Kiki: What is it you think you see

Kiki: What is it you think you see
When you see me, you see me
You don’t know how much I pray
Don’t know how much I gave
Don’t know how much I changed
I’m just tryna explain

Chorus: It’s the God in me (5x)
You think I’m so fresh you think I’m so clean
You think I’m so sweet It’s the God in me

Kiki: What is it you think you see
__________

*Now Here's My Issue:*

What's with the boobs showing and the tube top in some of these pictures.  AND their pants are 'fitting' but not befitting if you're out in public stage giving God glory.    How can they be taken seriously singing gospel but dressing hostile.    

If they want to dress like this privately, so be it.  But not on gospel album covers, on stage singing gospel and the like.   It's just not right.   There's a time and a place for things and this isn't it.   

Even as a Dancer, I still know better.  When I'm ministering I'm fully covered, my tops are zipped and my rear is showing, I have it covered with a long shirt.   Even when I'm in the gym, I am fully covered, no boobs, no behind.   Don't get me wrong, I do have a 'wardrobe' of gowns, costumes, Dance wear and other clothes that 'fit';  However, there is such a word called 'modesty'.   I know when and where to wear it and how and why. 

What's even sadder is that even the 'world' knows better and it's no wonder the Church is in a mixed up mess because of the way some folks dress and still preach Jesus.    

Here are some other links that may be of interest. 

Mary Mary - Get Up Video and Lyrics
Avenged Sevenfold - Dear God Lyrics and Video
Nelly Furtado feat Keith Urban - In God’s Hands Lyrics
Sheryl Crow - God Bless This Mess Video and Lyrics 
Mark Ronson and Lily Allen - Oh My God Video and Lyrics
Nelly Furtado - In God’s Hands Video and Lyrics
Juanes - A Dios le pido Music Video and Lyrics


----------



## momi (Jan 2, 2009)

It is nice to see this thread is still alive and well!  

The more we grow in our relationship with The Lord I believe our desires should grow as well.  The surface things will no longer satisfy - we should grow weary with milk and desire meat as our relationship with The Lord deepens and we know Him better.

This contradicts what I witness hapenning to many "gospel" artists.  Many begin singing about the gospel and portraying holiness, but as their popularity increases the holiness seems to decrease.  Next thing you know, it is not "gospel" but "inspirational" - instead of being a _witness _for the world - some become _like _the world. Next thing you know they share compliations and projects with secular artists.  

When we become saved we are called "out" of the world.  Also, I am not buying this thing about going "into the world" to witness... many take that trip and get lost   If we think the world is drawn to us because we are benign and neutral we are fooling ourselves.  If they want to go to a club they can go to a club - when the church tries it it is just a bad imitation...

The gospel of Jesus Christ is not a pretty gospel - but one that causes us to indeed take sides.


Sorry for the ramble... I have gotten carried away...


----------



## MA2010 (Jan 5, 2009)

momi said:


> It is nice to see this thread is still alive and well!
> 
> The more we grow in our relationship with The Lord I believe our desires should grow as well. The surface things will no longer satisfy - we should grow weary with milk and desire meat as our relationship with The Lord deepens and we know Him better.
> 
> ...


 
 

I agree with this on so many different levels. AMEN sister!


----------



## loved (Jan 5, 2009)

I understand what they were trying to do but, I don't like it. It equates God with materialism & the worship of things.  Also, the song could easily be misinterpreted by someone who doesn't have a firm relationship with the Jesus Christ.  If the goal is to witness to the world, you have to consider how the world might hear the song.


----------



## chicacanella (Jan 5, 2009)

Shimmie said:


> It's funny, but MOST (99%)  of the secular songs I am unfamiliar with. Beyonce, 50 cent, JZ, Mary J Blige, and 'nem'..... I've heard of them in name mostly, but I'm not up with much of their music unless it's playing in a Mall or something.
> 
> UNTIL, I heard and listened to and made note of Beyonce's song, "If I were a Boy". I don't agree with much of the song, but these were the words that caught my attention:
> 
> ...


 

*For certain reasons, it disturbs me to hear a song about anyone of one sex imagining if they were the opposite sex. I cringed even when I read the lyrics.*

*Now, I am not ashamed (for the most part) okay, for rather half of the part of where I've been. And yes, that includes listening to some of the most lude songs, but as I've said, I'm growing and listening to Too Short of Ying Yang Twins now disturbs me. I'm a work-in-progress and what I would listen to five years ago, I don't listen to now. What I will listen to five years from now, I probably won't listen to know.  *

*Suffice to say, that this is how I know about a lot of secular songs.*


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 5, 2009)

chicacanella said:


> *For certain reasons, it disturbs me to hear a song about anyone of one sex imagining if they were the opposite sex. I cringed even when I read the lyrics.*
> 
> *Now, I am not ashamed (for the most part) okay, for rather half of the part of where I've been. And yes, that includes listening to some of the most lude songs, but as I've said, I'm growing and listening to Too Short of Ying Yang Twins now disturbs me. I'm a work-in-progress and what I would listen to five years ago, I don't listen to now. What I will listen to five years from now, I probably won't listen to know. *
> 
> *Suffice to say, that this is how I know about a lot of secular songs.*


I understand where you're coming from.   

I don't think 'she' (Beyonce) is saying she wants to be a boy.  She's just sharing that if she were a 'boy', she wouldn't treat a woman the way that many 'boys' (men) do.    To me she's making the famous quote, 

_"If I were 'you', I'd do things different (better).  _ 

She doesn't want to be a boy and I don't think that any of the women who 'know' this song wish to be a boy eitther.     

My 'friend'  and I banter each other often with, _"If I were you, I would say (or do), such and such..."   _Yet he doesn't wish to be a woman, nor do I wish to be a man.   We're just having a battle of the sexes, so to speak which to me is what Beyonce's song reveals. 

I'm starting to 'listen' to what people are saying when they sing.  Be it gospel, contemporary, worship, and now I'm paying attention to the words which I hear in secular music.    There's a message behind each song, for a song expresses one's heart and soul.   Some are good, some are not so good, others are very negative, and many are simply demonic.   

Mary, Mary (and the like) are beginning to 'bother' me.  I haven't seen them perform in a while (since one of them had a baby).   But it' seems that singing the Gospel of Jesus is not enough for them.   Why do they have to dress so worldly, so expose' .... why?    They can wear this type of clothing privately for their husbands.   But when you are in public singing the praises of God, you have to present yourself accordingly.  It saddens me to see them not doing so.  

ETA:  I need to read this entire thread...I feel like I'm missing something in the translation.


----------



## chicacanella (Jan 5, 2009)

Shimmie said:


> I understand where you're coming from.
> 
> I don't think 'she' (Beyonce) is saying she wants to be a boy.  She's just sharing that if she were a 'boy', she wouldn't treat a woman the way that many 'boys' (men) do. To me she's making the famous quote,
> 
> ...


 

*I respect everyone's opinion in the thread, I guess I really don't like Beyonce anymore or rather I don't want to hear her sing. I don't like the Beyonce Knowles presented to us, granted I love her as my neighbor and have even prayed for her and will continue to but I just don't like 'Beyonce.'*

*But you know, to each her own.  As Christians, issues like this where the bible doesn't specifically say, "Don't listen to channel 106.3" or something to the effect will just have to be simple disagreements.  Everyone has their own timing in spiritual growth and I will not try to claim as if I am right or anyone else is wrong, but for me I don't like the message of the song.  I am always open to the Holy spirit changing my heart so I will pray to hear a concise answer to this because it is very intriguing that one body can have so many different answers.*

*Would this be comparable to the meat issue discussed in Corinthians or no?*


----------



## saved06 (Jan 6, 2009)

momi said:


> It is nice to see this thread is still alive and well!
> 
> The more we grow in our relationship with The Lord I believe our desires should grow as well. The surface things will no longer satisfy - we should grow weary with milk and desire meat as our relationship with The Lord deepens and we know Him better.
> 
> ...


 
Exactly, shouldn't the world conform to the church and not the church conforming to the world?


----------



## Zeal (Jan 6, 2009)

It's My theme song.

I am well balanced and I like it all.  I like the old school sound, The Hawkins, Winans, Commisioned, Andre Crouch  as well as the new Mary Mary, Men of Standard, Kirk Franklin.

I purcahsed the Cd the day after it was released and I really like it.  I like Super Friend a lot too as well as Get Up!

However, I too with some others question cleavage showing and tight pants.  They *are* hippy girls. Any saved man will tell you that they are still men and like to look at women.  A saved male friend once told me that ,I was living in a dream world.  He told me not to think just because a man is saved he is not lusting.  

There was an article years ago about Trini-tee 5:7.  One of te original girls left the group because she refused to wear certain clothes.

I am stopping now....


----------



## divya (Mar 21, 2009)

Just now hearing this song. I would like offer a verse for contemplation...

*1 Peter 2:9* - _But ye are a chosen generation, a royal priesthood, an holy nation, *a peculiar people*; that ye should shew forth the praises of him who hath called you out of darkness into his marvellous light;_

I pray that we as Christians realize who we are, who and what we are called to be. 

God bless ladies.


----------



## dicapr (Mar 21, 2009)

I like it.  Not all gospel music needs to be reflective.  Sometimes I need something with a beat to clean the house with.  All though the lyrics focus on being "fresh and clean" with nice things, the idea that their attitude, worldy goods, and good fortune are a product of having a relationship with God is still a positive message.  That would not be my choice for a meditative song, but it is an upbeat song that reminds us that success comes from having a relationship with God.


----------



## vestaluv1 (Mar 22, 2009)

blue_flower said:


> I didn't know that was a gospel song. *I thought it was a club song*. I like it though. It has a lot of energy to it.


 
I love this song/beat by Mary Mary.... the problem is it reminds me of the song by Jamie Foxx-Blame it feat T.Pain 
which doesn't exactly have great lyrics .
Listening to the words of 'It's the God in Me' and then 'Blame It', one praises God and one favours sin.  Not only sin, but denial of sin which allows sin to persist .

Certain people will only listen to music of this genre and who knows, someone may start to actually analyse the words of Mary Mary's song and start thinking about living a life lead by God.


----------



## blazingthru (Mar 23, 2009)

chicacanella said:


> That's another thing. *I was wondering if this song would really bring people to Christ or glorify God*. I mean, it could be for alread stable Christians. I don't know but I find myself not even having the desire to listen to secular music while exercising anymore... I guess the holy spirit has no desire for it since he is living in me. But before, I would find non-sinful secular songs with a good beat to it but now, I really can't find many songs I like listening to.


 
That is the issue for me, I feel no good emotion not happy, not sad but I do feel guilty. I feel like I shouldn't be listening to it. Its my personal feeling. Truthfully,  each time it comes on I look to make sure no one changed the station in my car. I always think its on the wrong station. I don't listen to much secular muisic anymore, unless its James Taylor and some soft rock and thats just because I dont' feel guilty when I listen to it. Maybe is a personal thing but for me it never makes me think about God and his mercy or his forgiveness or what he has done for me at all.  It makes me think about my old days being in the club. for real it does.


----------



## Ramya (Mar 23, 2009)

blazingthru said:


> That is the issue for me, I feel no good emotion not happy, not sad but I do feel guilty. I feel like I shouldn't be listening to it. Its my personal feeling. Truthfully,  each time it comes on I look to make sure no one changed the station in my car. I always think its on the wrong station. I don't listen to much secular muisic anymore, unless its James Taylor and some soft rock and thats just because I dont' feel guilty when I listen to it. Maybe is a personal thing but for me it never makes me think about God and his mercy or his forgiveness or what he has done for me at all.  It makes me think about my old days being in the club. for real it does.



I feel the same way. I listened to the entire CD and I kept looking to be sure that it was Mary Mary and that it was marketed as a Christian CD.  I think about the club when I hear the CD not Jesus. Just being honest...


----------



## LivingDoll (Mar 23, 2009)

No matter how Christian music sounds, if God is in the message it's alright by me. I think that Christians do themselves a disservice by believing worship only comes in a few forms. Christianity for me, is a total life experience and the fact that I love the Lord doesn't mean that I'm so prudish that I can't appreciate a catchy spirit filled beat. I'm not gonna sit around and listen to "swing low, sweet chariot" all the time, ya know?


----------



## blazingthru (Mar 23, 2009)

*But about the dress I posted, if any one wants to know why I can't get it nor do I want to now is because it is too fitting, too tight and it would cause' men to lust.*

*1 Corinthians 8:11-13 *

11 And because of your knowledge shall the weak brother perish, for whom Christ died? 12 But when you thus sin against the brethren, and wound their weak conscience, you sin against Christ. 13 Therefore, if food makes my brother stumble, I will never again eat meat, lest I make my brother stumble.[/quote]
 Exactly, I was struggling to find the right words for that dress its a nice dress for at home with hubby but other then that no. These woman today cause so many men to struggle and they dont' care, what do they say thats your problem. I can wear what I want to wear. I can't help it if I look good.  its really sad. I use to think this too. I use to make sure I looked good and sexy when I walked out that door.  Thank God for his grace because i use to feel so ashame when I think on my past behavior.


----------



## MrJohnsonsRib (Mar 23, 2009)

He_Leads_I_follow said:


> And there we have it!


 

I don't get it- the song is titled "It's the God in me"....not to seem rude or anything of the like but these aren't one of those implying Christian songs that make you go..."who is he/she in love with?"....but if someone were to listen to the words then they would clearly see that they are talking about God....but I dunno....I think people should listen to what works for them spiritually....I love the hip music and although I was raised on the Pentecostal church shakin firery drums keyboard guitar music I still can appreciate some different styles like contemporary-I'd even listen to country Christian music as long as it's about HIM....but this is just my take on it. I just hope that this song doesn't stop people from loving the Lord or divide us Christians


----------



## MrJohnsonsRib (Mar 23, 2009)

loved said:


> I understand what they were trying to do but, I don't like it. It equates God with materialism & the worship of things. Also, the song could easily be misinterpreted by someone who doesn't have a firm relationship with the Jesus Christ. If the goal is to witness to the world, you have to consider how the world might hear the song.


 
That's pretty much what I thought when I heard it the first time. I didn't really feel it,but then I thought- hey we can't get it right all the time everytime- at least when we are trying to please millions of listeners. I think that as long as they believe it's okay with God, then cool- move it along. There is always gonna be some that agree and don't. It's things like these that remind me to stay in my Word, pray, fast, listen to the Father because when it comes to living right I have to know what's expected otherwise I will be doing anything....the wrong thing.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Mar 23, 2009)

Shimmie said:


> Mary, Mary have always had 'catchy' rhythms with their music.
> 
> "Shackles" had my babies dancing all over the house and in the van...   It was one of the songs that they would all sing together, heads nodding, shoulders a' goin', feet a' movin'  Children are so adorable when they sing and dance.
> 
> ...


I'm glad it has crossed over to the regular stations. You don't know how many lives can be saved because of the message in that song getting out to the general masses that obviously need to hear Gospel but usually skip right past the Gospel stations...


----------



## MrJohnsonsRib (Mar 23, 2009)

blazingthru said:


> That is the issue for me, I feel no good emotion not happy, not sad but I do feel guilty. I feel like I shouldn't be listening to it. Its my personal feeling. Truthfully, each time it comes on I look to make sure no one changed the station in my car. I always think its on the wrong station. I don't listen to much secular muisic anymore, unless its James Taylor and some soft rock and thats just because I dont' feel guilty when I listen to it. Maybe is a personal thing but for me it never makes me think about God and his mercy or his forgiveness or what he has done for me at all. *It makes me think about my old days being in the club. for real it does.*




And for that reason this song probably won't work for everyone. I can totally respect that. That reminds me of how my friends would try to tease me for some habits I just can't pick up- Folks wanna know how come I am almost 24 and never drank but If I hear the wrong song I'll be on the dance floor sweating droppin it like it's on fire....you really have to know what affects you as a Christian- we are not all struggling from the very same demons if you will. I can't express that enough. I just hope that in our differences you don't have an undercover Christian alcoholic trying to call out another Christian female that is outwardly engaged in a sin of some sort....forgetting that we all fall short and that we all need deliverance.... we should uplift and pray for one another.


----------



## makeupgirl (Feb 12, 2011)

bump.... I"m so late to this thread.  A year or 2 late.  But I have something to say.  I"m not here to attack or defend, accept what is right according to the word of God.  I'm a woman of few words but i'm saying something because it's been placed on my heart via me reading the thread.  **I'm not judging or attacking Mary, Mary but this is the way I'm seeing the song**

I like the song from the beginning but something always bugged me and it was too worldly and I hear the Holy Spirit tell me that each time it's on the radio and this is not the only song that bugs me but first things first.  Not only this but I want to dance in a "i'm at a club type way"  Even my sister asked why does it sound like club music?

Mary, Mary is a gospel recording artist, but just because one is a gospel recording artist doesn't mean they are glorifying God with their lyrics.  Being a gospel recording artist is just a title for the singer and it's genre of choice.

It's the God in me" Well, which God are they talking about? Other so-called gods have also been called God. It's it Jesus, Mohammed (sp?), Zordon, Money, Buddha (see where I'm going with this).  Yes, God is in us.  Likewise, "Christ in you, the hope of glory" (Col 1:27) but the scripture speaks for itself and it speaks to us by the power of the Holy Spirit and Jesus is the name above all names.

Here is all of Col 1:27-29 

*27*To whom God would make known what is the riches of the glory of this mystery among the Gentiles; which is *Christ in you, the hope of glory*: 

*28*Whom we preach, warning every man, and teaching every man in all wisdom; that we may present every man perfect in Christ Jesus:  *29*Whereunto I also labour, striving according to his working, which worketh in me mightily.

Now, when I think about the words, I don't see how it's related to this passage of scripture or even about spreading the gospel.  What I see is maybe a part of scripture and made it into something that was meant to please God but at the same time the world.  This is the reason why we have different dominations and religions today because man has taken a scripture out of context and made it to fit mankind needs.  Religion is man's attempt to reach God.  Christianity is about having a relationship with Christ because we have accepted him as our Lord and Savior and our job as his kids is to spread that gospel.  

So what does gospel mean?  According to 1 Cor 15: 3-4, it's the death, burial, and resurrection of Christ.  So if this is the gospel of Christ and this is suppose to be a "gospel/christian" song that is suppose to spread the gospel to God's people and glorify God, then were are these 3 things?  Are non-believers actually receiving the message?  They can easily say "Hey I got God in me too" but have never received Christ and have a relationship with him.  Same thing with asking someone if they are a Christian.  Anyone can declare themselves a Christian but have never received Christ and have a relationship with him.  

So, lets purpose this question.  How is this song glorifying God?  How is this song and many other gospel songs like this spreading the gospel of Christ.  Now my opinion (and btw I respect all opinions because it belongs to you to express) but at the end of the day, are we afraid of what man thinks or what God thinks?  

And i"m not just writing this just for the saking of writing.  God has placed this on my heart to share and also it's for me as well, since we are the body of Christ.  Amen.  So, we should examine within our hearts the next time we hear a gospel song, is this song and the words of it truly glorifying Christ.


----------



## kibbles318 (Feb 12, 2011)

chicacanella said:


> *I like the song and in a way, I felt as if they were trying to imitate the world with the beats. But then again I was thinking that there are songs for worship and songs that make us want to get up and dance.  I guess I suppose as long as it glorifies God and produces good fruit, then it's okay.  *
> 
> *I know sometimes, like Shimmie said that you want to play music at family gatherings or parties but not always revering worship music.*
> 
> *I just hope people don't think they can booty-shake to this music.*



It's the same beat as Blame it on the Alcohol by Jamie Foxx.


----------

